# Recommendations for my next car PC project



## m-a-s (Dec 21, 2016)

To have a bit of background, I have already made a car PC, and it ran great (sold with car).

Now, I'm working on a project car (84 vw rabbit conv) and I'm weighing options of a car pc build.

I would like to try something new with it. I've been looking into raspberry pi, arduino, Galileo, and lots of other single board computers. Their tiny size, and expandability are peaking my interest. I am making a full fledged car PC, much like the sync system in fords. Full a/v control, HVAC control, and obd access. I am going to incorporate another screen that will be used as gauges (speed, rpm, etc).

If expansions are not available for some of them, I can make them, that is not the issue. I'm looking for opinions if anyone has used these pint sized PCs for their builds.

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a pair of e3io that I bought to use in my vehicles but I'm considering ditching them both to use the Clarion with optical output.


----------



## m-a-s (Dec 21, 2016)

Saw a bunch of prefab PCs, but I don't want to go that route... I'm basically making an entire car control unit, minus the engine ECU (which might be plausible in the future if I go with a standalone management TBD).

My main concern is that a SBC setup just won't have the horsepower to do it all. If anyone has used something like these, please let me know if the performance was good or not.


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a Rasp PI2 (hifiberry) and hard drive in my trunk and it works fine. Sound quality is very good, if not excellent. I do not do any of the fancy stuff like play from a phone, I do not have music on my phone. I am not sure how you would make all the other stuff work.


----------



## m-a-s (Dec 21, 2016)

nhtunes said:


> I have a Rasp PI2 (hifiberry) and hard drive in my trunk and it works fine. Sound quality is very good, if not excellent. I do not do any of the fancy stuff like play from a phone, I do not have music on my phone. I am not sure how you would make all the other stuff work.


Getting the other stuff to work isn't too hard as long as the peripherals play nice together. I'm more concerned about the processor power. So it worked well performance wise for you?


----------



## nhtunes (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't had any issues, once I figured out the nuances. I am far from a tech type. I push buttons until it works then leave it alone. Processing? Can't help, I do not understand that part. I know the pi has upgraded a couple of times since I bought mine, so I think you would be good to go. I also use a Hifiberry DAC.


----------



## m-a-s (Dec 21, 2016)

Can't believe I overlooked this... I think I've settled on an Intel nuc unit. Now the question is, which do I go for? Core 2 duo? I3, or i7?


----------

